

Updates to Contacts and a (slightly) new look for Gmail - andrewpbrett
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/updates-to-contacts-and-slightly-new.html

======
RossM
I'm not completely happy with the list view. The only blocking problem is that
the person I email near every day does not even appear under the My Contacts
subsection. I've actually found out the reason while writing - apparently My
Contacts is a group and not all users are added. Is there no all contacts
view?

Cosmetically, I don't really like a list as I can't tell from a glance who is
who. I'd quite like a small magazine-style avatar+name+email block - on a grid
3/4 wide and 4 down for example.

I can't drag groups onto users as I do with labels which is a little counter-
intuitive. All-in-all though it's not a _bad_ addition, just not a complete
one.

Finally I'd like an option to remove the Tasks link, rather than choosing one
of three to show. Mostly small things but things I'd like.

------
abraham
For a power user who uses keyboard shortcuts all the time the new layout is
awesome.

One thing I have noticed from a few minutes of use is contact groups should
work completely like labels. Right now you can add and remove them well but
there is no filtering based on group.

------
fjabre
Been playing with it.. I'd call this a very marginal improvement at best.

Looks like there's still plenty of space left for companies like Etacts and
Rapportive to play with.

------
fortes
Using the API, you could now build a decent CRM that integrates directly with
your contacts, no? Or perhaps just sync existing data.

~~~
stanleydrew
I think that's what <http://rapportive.com/> is trying to do.

------
alanh
Force-refreshing my (non-Apps) inbox shows nothing. You’d think they would
mention a rollout strategy in the announcement.

~~~
andrewpbrett
"So, by popular request, we're happy to announce that an overhauled version of
Gmail Contacts will be rolling out today."

------
yoseph
Is it just me or does it feel like the "Compose Mail" button is now in an
awkward place?

